# the COUCH the KONG & my last NERVE !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

a few times a week when PIKE feels my attention should be on him he sticks his KONG under the couch - sits and looks at me then looks under the couch - I have lasted over 2 hours ignoring him - in the end I am on all 4s fetching it out - Who's training Who ? What training method does your PUP use on YOU ?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine comes to finds me when this happens to her. Then its roo roo roo and she returns to look under the couch/ bed, or where her ball is out of reach. If I don't respond she keeps repeating the process.
From watching Lassie years ago I always ask" What is it Lassie, is Timmy in the well again."


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TEX - LOL - in the last episode of Lassie - Tim's Mom ran off with a traveling sales man - Tim was sent to a work house - Lassie went to a plastic surgeon and became a V! That's HOLLYWOOD !


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley (even before his surgery) will take a toy onto the couch or bed. All of a sudden you will hear him barking and he won't stop. You go to find out what's wrong and he will have dropped the toy off the side of the couch or bed and will bark until we go pick it up for him. :-\


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oquirrh likes to "push" his toys into us if we are ignoring him. He will even stick it in your face to show you the toy. His all time favorite ( or the one I hate the most), if we ignore him he will run into the bedroom, bring out any sort of clothing/shoe/pillow (something he knows he shouldn't have) and will trot in front of you. Back and forth, so proud that he has something he shouldn't. As soon as you get up or pay attention to him, he drops the article and finds the closest toy. Little stinker.


----------



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

Rusty does the same thing. Infamous for shoe grabbing and trotting right in front of you wiggling his brains out. He's never chewed a shoe, but will taunt you with one until you give him your undivided attention.

He also has a red, yellow and blue set of plastic keys, KONG brand, that he is obsessed with. He will fetch hose by name or run get them and drop them at your feet when he wants to play. If you don't respond, he will punch them with his paws and look up at you ASIC to say, "okay mom, ready to play!!!"


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper does all of these things too. He's especially fond of dropping toys on my feet, staring at me for about 10 seconds (wearing his "I'm a sad, pathetic puppy" face, of course), then picking up the toy and dropping it on my foot again if I ignore him. Wasn't too bad until the day he dropped a bone on my foot. That one hurt!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

If I sit on the couch and watch TV or lay in bed and read a book, Sophie will come and sit right next to me on the floor and make these long sighs. She wont make an eye contact, just sit there, stare at walls and sigh. I try to ignore her but it is hard since she's right there next to me and the sighs are pretty loud. So, I invite her in my lap or next to me, but she won't move. I tell her again and again to come here, but she won't move until I get out of bed or couch to give her a push. Then she happily runs off to get a toy and brings it to me! Soooo annoying!! So, basically she just wants to get me up and to play with her... :


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Just the standstill and stare. 

Stand in front of the toy box (means - put it on the ground, I want to pick one out to play with).

Stand in front of the water bowl (means - can't you see I'm thirsty!)

Stand in front of the door (means - I want to go out now!)

Stand in front of the sliding deck door (means - I want to go out and eat bugs, ants and watch the birds)


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea, Axel will play with toys and push them under the couch, then he will whine until we retrieve them. (very annoying) I believe he actually does it on purpose so he can get some attention from us.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RAPS - that is no accident ! LOL


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch has our other two dogs (non-V's) figured out... if my partner and I and the two dogs are sitting on the couch and Finch thinks there is no room for her, she will look out the window and give a couple little barks... enough to make the two dogs jump off the couch to look and then she'll take one of their spots. She also rings a bell to go outside and sometimes she doesn't actually need to go out - she'll ring it so the other dogs will go to the door, then she will steal their spot/toy/whatever she wants!


She doesn't do the toy under the couch thing, but sometimes she is so comfortable sleeping on the couch at night that she refuses to get up on her own and she has me carry her to bed. Most nights she puts herself to bed, but sometimes she just wants mommy to do it... and I oblige


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Zsa Zsa is very polite and will just sit at your feet.

Astro will just lean on you ...the big lug....

Ozkar is a pushy little you know what. He will nudge you with his nose to the point of knocking a drink out of your hands if your not paying attention. It takes me a day to re train him each time he visits........ I still love him but.....


----------



## our1stveeshy (May 6, 2012)

Smart dogs they are....


----------

